# Such a cutie



## JOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Seems like ages since I've been able to take any pics especially with this cold weather...so i took some of my son, my how time flies


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

Adorable! I love the little teeth.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 17, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Adorable! I love the little teeth.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Alison (Feb 17, 2006)

He's adorable! I love his outfit, too


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 17, 2006)

Awwww. 
Those eyes.
The little baby teeth.
And then that lopsided grin in Photo 3!!!! :love:


----------



## Jesser (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the the second to the last one. Too cute!


----------



## JOAT (Feb 18, 2006)

thanx guys! he's just turned 8 months and growing fast. He's also starting to stand on his own....very soon he'll be running around


----------



## Ruining (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow.  What an expressive face.  You got lucky with a model in the family.  Too cute!


----------



## JonK (Feb 19, 2006)

o man  what a little monkey  great shots.


----------



## Guinness (Feb 19, 2006)

I love his expression in number 6. What a cutie!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 19, 2006)

Very cute.

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow..what great shots.   Such a cutie


----------

